#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  How can we use Facebook ads to market our business during COVID-19?

## Bhavya

The present period is a scary time for marketers and business owners. With all the uncertainty around how long the COVID-19 is set to disrupt the every aspect of our lives,it's become hard for businesses to decide what is the best way to market their business to the customers. should we stop our marketing and advetising amid this health crisis? And if we continue to advertise our business, how can we use Facebook ads to market our business during COVID-19?

----------

